# Needle size for sewing vinyl



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I need to embroider something on a golf cart seat. It looks like a vinyl covering of some sort. What size needle would everybody recommend for this type of job? Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

75/11 sharp is what I have on a chart.
I would get some vinyl to practice on first.


----------



## ikkuh (Apr 8, 2010)

When you embroider a satinstich, don't make it to dense, it wil cut the design right out of your work.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I would also consider using 30 wt thread and decreasing the density - less perforations of the vinyl that way.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

75/11 sharp, isacord 40 weight, very little underlay. If it is a large complex design we will use a teflon coated needle to minimize the flagging.

Not too tight on the density as mentioned before. And in Wilcom we always adjust the Shortening up to about 80% and 8 stitches.

We don't even hoop it since it is too easy to leave marks. We hoop a piece of cutaway, table top up, a little spray adhesive, maybe a few pieces of tape. And just enough underlay to hold it down to the backing. 

The better upholstery materials have a nice, fine backing material and they hold up well to embroidery. We've done designs with complex fills and satins as high as 200,000 stitches. We have an upholstery company that sends us a couple jobs a month. Everything from boat covers to door panels for custom cars. They can almost always provide the cut scraps to practice and test on.

These are so easy to embroider I would love to be able to stay busy just with these jobs.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you everybody. You have made my job much easier.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

vinyl will not forgive if you put too many stiches in it. it will pucker like crazy. go to joanns and get a yard of vinyl to practice on. other advice given i concur with.


----------

